# Which Cervantes or Dalia do you enjoy?



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

When I'm able to find time to smoke I usually find myself hoovering around the long, medium/small ring gauge stuff, i.e. Partagas 898, Punch Ninfas, Ramon Allones 898, Bolivar Gold Medal, or something similar. Any recommendations for smokes to try that match this vitola? I've been eying the Boli Immensas, Cohiba Sig V, and Dip No 1. Thanks


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

While not a dalia or cervantes even though it's similiar in size, I enjoy the RyJ Cazadores. :2


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been lucky enough to smoke some 8-9yr old VR Clasicos thanks to a local brother... They are very good :dr


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love Boli Inmensas, Dip 1's, and Siglo V's. 

Can't go wrong with any of those, IMO!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

My favorite format for a cigar. My favorites probably change daily, but they always include: Partagas lonsdales, SLR lonsdales, and all the various Bolivars.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

croatan said:


> My favorite format for a cigar. My favorites probably change daily, but they always include: Partagas lonsdales, SLR lonsdales, and all the various Bolivars.


:tpd: Couldnt agree more, I also like the PL Lonsdales and the Hoyo des dieux in the morning with Coffee


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

LGC Medaille d'or No.2. 
RA 898
Waiting on my first box of VR Clasicos, looking forward to trying.

PS. rack04, The Big Lebowski was on last night, I laughed and thought of your avatar. "The dude abides"


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

vicvitola said:


> LGC Medaille d'or No.2.
> RA 898
> Waiting on my first box of VR Clasicos, looking forward to trying.
> 
> PS. rack04, The Big Lebowski was on last night, I laughed and thought of your avatar. "The dude abides"


Not to get off topic, but I've seen it on TV once before. "This is what happens when you find a stranger in the Alps". :r Classic.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

VR Classicos, BGMs, HDM le Hoyo DesDieux, SLR lonnies, ERDM lonnies, Upmann #1, 898s, PLL:tu, RG, Sancho Panza lonsdales. YUM:ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RG Lonsdales are superb


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Partagas 8-9-8,
La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No. 2,
Romeo y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No. 1.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

mosesbotbol said:


> RG Lonsdales are superb


Indeed! It's a shame another great lonsdale gets the boot


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04

a handful of years ago i went through the same dilemma...find a few lonsdales to keep around...a size i seldom smoke but enjoy from time to time and feel a single open box(of some kind of lonsdale) is enough.in a couple of years i tried quite a few and ended up with a selection that i believe is good for me.

what i now have...ironically enough i dont have any open boxes of these at the moment(soon tho).

punch ss#1

ryj cazadores

partagas lonsdales 

partagas 898unvarnished

bolivar gold medals(more jumping on the bandwagon with everyone else a few years ago)

a bit thinner but i consider (for me) the same(longer format more or less 42 ring cigars).

monty especial

partagas serie du connaisseur #2

hope you find what you're looking for
derrek


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

dvickery said:


> rack04
> 
> a handful of years ago i went through the same dilemma...find a few lonsdales to keep around...a size i seldom smoke but enjoy from time to time and feel a single open box(of some kind of lonsdale) is enough.in a couple of years i tried quite a few and ended up with a selection that i believe is good for me.
> 
> ...


The Punch SS #1 is actually a Coronas Grande as is the Hoyo Des Dieux (mentioned previously in this thread). Nonetheless two great cigars on the skinny side :tu


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

One I truly enjoyed is a Cohiba 30th anniversario from the jar. Definitely one of the best.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

If sticking strictly to the sizes mentioned then my favorite Dalia is the Boli Inmensa, and a very tasty Cervantes is the SLR Lonsdale with a few years of box age. One of my favorite sizes as well.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Adding one I didn't see earlier: Monte #1. When on, they're lovely. For me, they're second only to Sig Vs. Another cheaper/sourceable favorite--RG lonsdale.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Great suggestions so far. I think you all are going to make me go broke. :hn


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

vicvitola said:


> The Punch SS #1 is actually a Coronas Grande as is the Hoyo Des Dieux (mentioned previously in this thread). Nonetheless two great cigars on the skinny side :tu


vicvitola

so is the 898uv...i was just listing what i got to fit the bill after i had decided to stock a few (more or less) lonsdale sized cigars...back around '03 or '04 when the urge came over me.

derrek


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

dvickery said:


> vicvitola
> 
> so is the 898uv...i was just listing what i got to fit the bill after i had decided to stock a few (more or less) lonsdale sized cigars...back around '03 or '04 when the urge came over me.
> 
> derrek


:tu


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cigarflip said:


> One I truly enjoyed is a Cohiba 30th anniversario from the jar. Definitely one of the best.


These would also be tops for me - right up there with the Dunhill Malecon. However, in terms of more pedestrian stuff I am also a big fan of the Partagas Lonsdales in cabinet and the RA 898s, among others. This is perhaps my favorite size.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> These would also be tops for me - right up there with the Dunhill Malecon. However, in terms of more pedestrian stuff I am also a big fan of the Partagas Lonsdales in cabinet and the RA 898s, among others. This is perhaps my favorite size.


Have the Partagas Lonsdales been discontinued?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

rack04 said:


> Have the Partagas Lonsdales been discontinued?


Yes


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

rack04 said:


> Have the Partagas Lonsdales been discontinued?


Well if you go here http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/partagas.htm

they say yes and while fairly accurate, this site has had a few errors in the past. Habanos is funny sometimes with that stuff. Presidentes disappeared for a year or two and were rumored to be discontinued but here they are, back again. Rumor has it the RA 898 may come back. You just never can tell sometimes. That being said I haven't seen any Partagas Lonsdales with dates codes of 03 or later.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Have the Partagas Lonsdales been discontinued?


Sadly, they have. Fortunately (for me at least) I stocked-up on them big-time (like 12 cabinets) so I should be set for the next, oh, say 50 years! LOL!


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> Sadly, they have. Fortunately (for me at least) I stocked-up on them big-time (like 12 cabinets) so I should be set for the next, oh, say 50 years! LOL!


Sounds like a terrible problem to have. :r


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

While we are on the topic of Dalias/Cervantes, does anyone have experience with Partagas de Partagas No.1s? Any thoughts on those?


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Sounds like a terrible problem to have. :r


I will admit that it is contributing significantly to my "cigar storage space" deficit...


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Diplomaticos No.1 - Have a box from '00' and they taste great.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

vicvitola said:


> While we are on the topic of Dalias/Cervantes, does anyone have experience with Partagas de Partagas No.1s? Any thoughts on those?


They're good, but I don't like them as much as the lonsdales. They're a little milder and less interesting to me.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> RG Lonsdales are superb


Pay no attention to this man.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

These are the types of discussions that make CS invaluable ! Keep up the great dialogue gentlemen . :tu


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

The 2005 Monte D EL's are starting to come on. I enjoy these a great deal.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Ninfas, Du Gourmets...love the laguito/delicado/delicioso size range.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

- RG lonsdales, most definately. discontinued but still seem to be available.
- SP Molinos. seem to be overlooked. straightfoward, no-nonsense smoke.
- SLR lonsdales. also discontinued, but can be found. hey, sinatra's fave cigar can't be bad!
- cohiba siglo III. this is close enough, isn't it? just a 1/2 inch short of the lonsdale mark. great cigar.

i'm thinking i'll pull the trigger on party de party no.1 soon. never tried one, have been interested...


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I am going to have to say Partagas and RA 898's, SLR Lonsdales, and Sig V's. I love a Daila!!! :ss


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> I love Boli Inmensas, Dip 1's, and Siglo V's.
> 
> Can't go wrong with any of those, IMO!


Thanks for the recommendation of the Boli Inmensas. The one I had this week was fantastic. :ss



burninator said:


> Pay no attention to this man.


I have a RG Lonsdale on deck for this weekend.

Man, I'm really loving the Cervantes, Dalia, and Lonsdale sizes lately.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

in no paticular order:

-partagas de partagas #1
-fonseca #1 (it's close to a dalia, but not quite)
-SP molino
-SLR lonsdale
-RG lonsdale


bruce


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of the Boli Inmensas. The one I had this week was fantastic. :ss
> 
> I have a RG Lonsdale on deck for this weekend.
> 
> Man, I'm really loving the Cervantes, Dalia, and Lonsdale sizes lately.


Let me know what you think. I think you'll be disappointed....that you didn't get more! :r


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

rack04 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation of the Boli Inmensas. The one I had this week was fantastic. :ss
> 
> I have a RG Lonsdale on deck for this weekend.
> 
> Man, I'm really loving the Cervantes, Dalia, and Lonsdale sizes lately.


Those 06 Inmensas are smoking great right now, even at their tender age 

Its really hard to go wrong with any Cuban Lonsdale, Dalia, Cazadore, or Corona Grande for that matter. I could probably exclusively smoke a rotation of those sizes and be happy forever.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Its really hard to go wrong with any Cuban Lonsdale, Dalia, Cazadore, or Corona Grande for that matter.


God can you imagine that someone would be saying this today, after the last 8-9 years. Yikes. But I ain't gonna lie, the lonsdale IS my favorite size, and I say that about perlas and minutos, somtimes marevas, but I mean, aren't we talking about the same cigar chopped to different lengths anyway?
When it comes to Dalias, I only really own 898's, but cervantes, and here is where it hurts, my several cabinets of Partagas Lonsdales are as spectacular a havana as you'll find. haha. Suckers! I also am one of the first people on the bandwagon for the RG Lonsdales too, turning many a bro onto these cigars back when you could rightly consider them well offf the beaten path.
The honey sweet flavor is unmatched in a regular production cigar, IME. I wish I could get cocky about my large stash of Bolivar Lonsdales as well, but I let my last box get opened and either Coppertop or I smoked or stashed every one. I have 5 left and I regard them as more "special occasion irreplaceable" than any Cohiba. But I might have to smoke one this month, after having a BPC out of FDB from 01 today. SHAZAAAAMMM! ELEGANT, rich, strong and smooth and Sweet! Lit it at 6:45 am while waiting for someone to meet me somewhere. NO breakfast, just Mtn Dew.

FUDGE.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I wanted to bump this thread to ask a question somewhat related to the subject matter.

Now I've only been into cigars for the past couple of years but in my time I have seen several Lonsdales and alike vitolas being discountinued, i.e. Partagas Lonsdale, PL Lonsdale, RG Lonsdale, Punch Ninfas, etc. My question is why are these vitolas continuely being discontinued? Are PC's and Robustos really that much more popular? I've come to really enjoy these sizes but it seems that the trend is going more towards larger RG. What are you thoughts?


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I wanted to bump this thread to ask a question somewhat related to the subject matter.
> 
> Now I've only been into cigars for the past couple of years but in my time I have seen several Lonsdales and alike vitolas being discountinued, i.e. Partagas Lonsdale, PL Lonsdale, RG Lonsdale, Punch Ninfas, etc. My question is why are these vitolas continuely being discontinued? Are PC's and Robustos really that much more popular? I've come to really enjoy these sizes but it seems that the trend is going more towards larger RG. What are you thoughts?


The following is pure specualtion:

Construction issues have caused many many boxes/cases/master cases to be returned/inspected throwing them into the troubled catagory.

Overall sales numbers don't justify continuation when you have some of these sitting on the shelves and Siglo VI's flying off the shelves to where you can't keep up.

The marketing aspect being brought to Habanos SA is doing what all companies do: Cutting underperformers and adding more resources to stars.

Just because the cigar nuts (I include myself in this group) like them does not mean that the volume of sales justify keeping them. Just think how many singles, three packs, and boxes are bought a day worldwide by tourist and people who aren't really into cigars. They buy Cohiba, Monte, & RyJ dominately and the larger cigars because that's what they think a cigar should look like.

Sidenote: It's funny, no one (very few) smoked El Rey del Mundo Demi Tasse until a bunch were offered for sale from 1990. Because of their age they sold and people loved them. Now people say why did they go away. The answer is evident in the fact that they had to be 25 years old to sell well.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

rack04 said:


> I wanted to bump this thread to ask a question somewhat related to the subject matter.
> 
> Now I've only been into cigars for the past couple of years but in my time I have seen several Lonsdales and alike vitolas being discountinued, i.e. Partagas Lonsdale, PL Lonsdale, RG Lonsdale, Punch Ninfas, etc. My question is why are these vitolas continuely being discontinued? Are PC's and Robustos really that much more popular? I've come to really enjoy these sizes but it seems that the trend is going more towards larger RG. What are you thoughts?


Unfortunately, that is the trend. Robusto's are the number 1 selling vitola. I used to be a fan of the 50+ RG but not anymore. For my current tastes, thin is in. On the bright side, Lanceros are starting to get more popular. CA mag did an article about them. Maybe those Lonsdale sizes will come back. Who knows... smoke em if you got em.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Unfortunately, that is the trend. Robusto's are the number 1 selling vitola. I used to be a fan of the 50+ RG but not anymore. For my current tastes, thin is in. On the bright side, Lanceros are starting to get more popular. CA mag did an article about them. Maybe those Lonsdale sizes will come back. Who knows... smoke em if you got em.


That's the problem, I don't "got em" and I want them but the selection is getting pretty thin.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

So what you are saying is that if we collectively buy more boxes of the sizes we like, then maybe they won't be discontinued. Seems like a logical argument as to why I should stock up a whole bunch, and so should you all. Buy more, save the vitolas!


----------



## Tbain (Aug 29, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> So what you are saying is that if we collectively buy more boxes of the sizes we like, then maybe they won't be discontinued. Seems like a logical argument as to why I should stock up a whole bunch, and so should you all. Buy more, save the vitolas!


I don't know if your wife or significant other will go for this argument, but it's worth a try.


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> Buy more, save the vitolas!


This literally made me lol, very funny. And I agree.


----------

